# E!Cockpit nur Eingeschränkte Verbindung mit 750-8202



## BadTaste (27 Dezember 2016)

Hallo liebes Forum,
E!Cockpit Version 1.2.100.6023
Controller 750-8202 FW02.05.23(08)
hatte jemand schon mal diese Meldung:




Auf meinem Rechner im Büro klappt alles aber nachdem ich das Projekt auf meinem PG importiert habe (Archiv) kommt jetzt immer diese Meldung.
Bin für Tipps dankbar

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Eppich (27 Dezember 2016)

Hey Michael. 

Du must im WBM das Laufzeitsystem auf E!Runtime ändern. 

Dann sollte es funktionieren. 

Gruß Eppich


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BadTaste (27 Dezember 2016)

Hi Eppich,
das habe ich gemacht alles ist richtig eingestellt, das Projekt ist schon auf dem Controller als E!Cockpit Version und läuft auch schon. Nun muß ich aber auf die Baustelle und muß jetzt auf dem PG weiterbearbeiten und da bekomme ich immer diese Meldung beim Verbinden. Er findet den Contr. und verbindet auch ber ich kann nicht programmieren

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Eppich (27 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Michael. 

Für mich zur Info. PG heißt?
Hast Du die gleiche Version von E!Cockpit und Bibliotheken?
Ist die gleiche Version vom Compiler eingestellt?

Gruß Eppich


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## BadTaste (28 Dezember 2016)

Hallo Eppich
PG = Programmiergerät, der Ausdruck stammt wohl noch aus S5 Zeiten 
Ja alles absolut identisch, wenn du ein archiviertes Projekt dearchivierst dann installiert er ja alles komplett mit. Es muß irgendwas mit den Netzwerkeinstellungen zu tun haben nachdem ich es in einer VM Welt laufen lassen hab geht wieder alles ... nur viel langsamer.

Gruß
Michael


----------

